# First attempt at tombstones



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1013


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent first attempt at stones!!! Your aging/weathering painting is wonderful!


----------



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

Very good for first attempt.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look great!! Well done


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I really like the wide variety of shapes. And if that's how you're starting out...can't wait to see how they'll look a couple of seasons or so from now. Excellent work.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice selection of stones. You did a good job on your first try.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The pumpkin stencil one is my favorite


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

First class job. I like the plastic roses that were coated.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job with the tombstones! I can't believe this was your first attempt. They look great.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow ...I wouldn't say attempt...those r awesome..I think u nailed it..


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I love the angel, it's very distinctive - caught my eye first! Great job on all of them!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I like them!


----------

